# Verbos transitivos indiretos



## Doctorr

Olá pessoal, estive lendo um livro de gramática e encontrei o seguinte:
1. Pertencer ao trabalhador - pertencer-lhe
2. Agradar aos amigos - agradar-lhes
3. Referir-se aos antepassados - referir-se-lhes

Não entendo o 2ndo exemplo, é que em espanhol seria "agradar a los amigos-agradarlos y NO agradarles" ou seja em espanhol este verbo, agradar, rige o acusativo e não dativo.
Alguém pode me esclarecer a dúvida?


----------



## Vanda

Isso acontece porque o transitivo direto (agradar) muda o sentido. Veja o indireto:  Ser agradável; aprazer, deleitar: _A gentileza do rapaz agradou a todos._  /    Cair no agrado, no gosto; satisfazer: (Aurélio)

Agora o transitivo direto:  V. t. d. 
 3.     (Bras.)  Fazer agrado(s), festas; amimar, acarinhar, afagar

ah... não, espera um pouco. Também pode ser transitivo direto com este significado: _Ser agradável a; causar satisfação a; satisfazer._


----------



## okporip

Doctorr said:


> Olá pessoal, estive lendo um livro de gramática e encontrei o seguinte:
> 1. Pertencer ao trabalhador - pertencer-lhe
> 2. Agradar aos amigos - agradar-lhes
> 3. Referir-se aos antepassados - referir-se-lhes
> 
> Não entendo o 2ndo exemplo, é que em espanhol seria "agradar a los amigos-agradarlos y NO agradarles" ou seja em espanhol este verbo, agradar, rige o acusativo e não dativo.
> Alguém pode me esclarecer a dúvida?



Para mim, a maneira mais rápida de explicar a sua dúvida (não o assunto) é que tentou entender um aspecto do português com base no que sabe de espanhol, e isto nem sempre é possível. Em espanhol, até onde sei, usa-se "los" (e não "les") quando só há um complemento ao verbo (objeto direto), e isto nada tem a ver com o uso ou não da preposição após o verbo. Em português, há verbos que pedem o uso de preposição, e estes são chamados de transitivos indiretos, ao passo que outros não a pedem (são os transitivos diretos). A complicação maior é que um mesmo verbo pode comportar-se de ambas as maneiras (como mostrou a Vanda em seu post)...


----------



## Doctorr

Vanda, obrigado!
Okporip, muito obrigado! Tem razão, antes de português apreendi espanhol e isso por uma parte facilita mas às vezes impede a compreensão. Tem uma fonte onde possa ler mais sobre o assunto? Ou pode me dar mais exemplos?


----------



## Istriano

Regência verbal é um assunto complicado,
por exemplo no caso do verbo assistir (= ver) temos

*assistir ao filme* [uso recomendado pela norma culta]
_*assistir-lhe* _[uso _não _recomendado pela norma culta]
*assistir a ele* [uso recomendado pela norma culta]
*
assistir o filme*  [uso _não _recomendado pela norma culta, usado na língua falada e na escrita, por exemplo nas revistas]
*assistir ele *[uso _não _recomendado pela norma culta, usado na língua falada]
*assisti-lo *[uso _não _recomendado pela norma culta, usado na língua escrita, por exemplo nas revistas]
*o filme foi assistido *{voz passiva} [uso _não _recomendado pela norma culta, usado na língua falada/escrita, por exemplo nas revistas, como a Veja]


(Formas comuns)



Talvez isso lhe ajude:
Tentando transpor  a fronteira sintática da regência verbal entre o português e o espanhol
Transferências em regência verbal* no português como l2 e l3*

DICIONÁRIO MULTILÍNGÜE DE REGÊNCIA VERBAL: UMA PROPOSTA

A diferença mais importante é a tendência, em português brasileiro, de se usar PARA e não só A com verbos intransitivos (bitransitivos, e outros):

_Estou mandando muitos beijos para seus pais._  (_Estoy mandándoles muchos besos a tus padres_).

Na língua falada, nas frases dativas, pode se usar EM também, com uns verbos:

_Mandou um beijo para/a ela; Deu um beijo nela.
_

(Compare com as frases locativas: _Ele foi à cidade = Ele foi para a cidade. = Ele foi na cidade._)



> _DIZER
> 1. algo A, PARA alguém (enunciar, declarar; asseverar)
> !Ela sempre diz a verdade ao (para o) menino.
> 2. A, PARA + verbo no infinitivo ou oração1 (pedir; mandar; avisar;
> aconselhar)
> !Você disse ao (para2 o) advogado para não me envolver naquele caso?
> !Ele disse ao (para o) advogado que não me envolvesse naquele caso.
> 3. A, PARA alguém DE, SOBRE algo ou alguém (comentar, falar; informar)
> !O chefe dirá aos (para os) auxiliares de (sobre) suas mais recentes
> decisões.
> !O chefe dirá aos (para os) auxiliares do (sobre o) novo presidente da
> empresa.
> 4. COM algo (condizer, combinar)
> !Seu comportamento não diz com a educação que recebeu.
> !Esse colar não diz com a cor de seu vestido.
> 5. algo A, PARA alguém (significar)
> !Esse poema já não diz nada aos (para os) jovens.
> 
> _


  (Do terceiro link).


OBS
Quanto ao verbo _agradar_, valem os dois: _<o garçom agradou aos fregueses>_ (objeto indireto; dativo) ou _<o garçom agradou os fregueses>_ (objeto direto; acusativo)


----------



## Doctorr

Istriano, muito obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Doctorr said:


> Olá pessoal, estive lendo um livro de gramática e encontrei o seguinte:
> 1. Pertencer ao trabalhador - pertencer-lhe
> 2. Agradar aos amigos - agradar-lhes
> 3. Referir-se aos antepassados - referir-se-lhes
> 
> Não entendo o 2ndo exemplo, é que em espanhol seria "agradar a los amigos-agradarlos y NO agradarles" ou seja em espanhol este verbo, agradar, rige o acusativo e não dativo.
> Alguém pode me esclarecer a dúvida?


Na verdade, creio que está enganado a respeito do espanhol. O verbo _agradar_ é intransitivo, portanto diz-se _agradarles_, e não _agradarlos_. Tal e qual como em português.


----------



## okporip

Outsider said:


> Na verdade, creio que está enganado a respeito do espanhol. O verbo _agradar_ é intransitivo, portanto diz-se _agradarles_, e não _agradarlos_. Tal e qual como em português.



Eu esperaria por um nativo - tanto _agradarlos_ como _agradarles_ me soam familiares. E a intransitividade do verbo... tem mesmo a ver com o uso de 'le' ou 'lo(a)'?


----------



## Outsider

Tem: com verbos intransitivos não se pode usar _los/las_.


----------



## zema

okporip said:


> Eu esperaria por um nativo - tanto _agradarlos_ como _agradarles_ me soam familiares.


  En Argentina es casi seguro que los habrás escuchado okporip, por aquí sigue siendo común usar _agradarle/s_   y   _agradarla/s  -  agradarlo/s_,  con sentido algo diferente, como indica este diccionario mexicano:


> *agradar*
> v (Se conjuga como _amar_)
> 
> *1* intr Tener algo o alguien cualidades o   características que resultan del gusto de quien las considere o que le causan   satisfacción, placer, etc: “Me _agrada_ su carácter”, “El viaje nos _agradó_   mucho”
> 
> *2* tr Hacer que una persona sienta gusto, placer o   satisfacción con algo que uno ofrece.
> 
> *Diccionario del Español de México*


 La RAE ahora dice que es intransitivo, pero en ediciones anteriores lo consideraba transitivo.


----------



## Doctorr

Outra dúvida: 
1. Não lhe conheço
2. Quero lhes convidar

Em espanhol isso vai ser assim: No lo conozco (Não o conheço) e Quiero convidarlos (Quero os convidar). Entendo correto que é dativo em português e não acusativo? Ou é _lheísmo _exagerado e incorreto (que às vezes acontece em espanhol tmb, e sobre tudo em Madrid rs)?


----------



## Vanda

Não o conheço.
Quero convidá-lo.


----------



## Doctorr

Vanda, entao o correto é o usar em acusativo? Entao o exemplo dado é um caso de lheísmo, incorreto né?


----------



## Vanda

É. O verbo convidar é transitivo direto e indireto também. Você convida alguém a (algum lugar, etc.)
convidar - V. t. direto 
 1.     Pedir o comparecimento de; chamar; convocar: Não compareceu à cerimônia porque não* o convidaram.* 
V. t. d. e indireto 
 2.     Convidar (1): "Alegres tangem os sinos *convidando à prece os fiéis*."  / "Convidei-*o para almoça*r amanhã."    
 3.     Solicitar, instar: Convidara*m-no* a retirar-se;.
(Aurélio)


----------



## Istriano

Doctorr said:


> Vanda, entao o correto é o usar em acusativo? Entao o exemplo dado é um caso de lheísmo, incorreto né?


_*1. Não conheço você.
2. Quero convidar vocês.*_

seriam as formas mais práticas, abonadas pelos gramáticos, e usadíssimas pelo povo. 

As formas alternativas:
*1. Não te conheço* (no Brasil)
*2. Quero convidar-vos* (em Portugal).


----------



## Doctorr

muito obrigado a vocês =)


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _*1. Não conheço você.
> 2. Quero convidar vocês.*_
> 
> seriam as formas mais práticas, abonadas pelos gramáticos, e usadíssimas pelo povo.
> 
> As formas alternativas:
> *1. Não te conheço* (no Brasil *e em Portugal também*)
> *2. Quero convidar-vos* (em Portugal).


----------



## Istriano

(Acho que em Portugal dizem: _Não o/a conheço_ quando usam você
e não _Não conheço você_ nem _Não te/lhe conheço_).


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> (Acho que em Portugal dizem: _Não o/a conheço_ quando usam você
> e não _Não conheço você_ nem _Não te/lhe conheço_).


 
É verdade, mas essa frase é muito usada em Portugal. Só quis assinalar que _Não te conheço_ também é muito comum por cá, obviamente conjugada com a 2.ª pessoa (tu).


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> (Acho que em Portugal dizem: _Não o/a conheço_ quando usam você
> e não _Não conheço você_ nem _Não te/lhe conheço_).


vai depender da situação, né não?
- se for um adulto a falar com um jovem ou uma criança, usa-se normalmente o tratamento por tu, portanto: não te conheço.
- forem duas crianças/adolescentes também se vão tutear, portanto: não te conheço.
- se forem dois adultos (amigos, familiares, pessoas da mesma geração) também poderão usar esta forma se, por exemplo, um um deles quiser dizer ao outro que já não o (re)conhece ou não o conhece (mais).


----------

